# pcmcia cardbus & kernel 2.6.xx

## carpman

Hello, any got a cardbus based pcmcia NIC working?

I have tried a xircom 10/100/modem card, a d-link dfe 680tx and cannot nether working in 2.6. PCMCIA is working as i can load a d-link de 660+ and pcmcia flash card converter.

i have seached through forums and net and tried a number of settings but can't get it to work.

Anyone help?

cheers

----------

## steveb

i have an xircom realport ethernet 10/100 (re-100) pcmcia card and it works with the "xirc2ps_cs" driver in gentoo without any problem.

some info:

```
# udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/net/eth1

udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the

device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes

in the udev key format.

Only attributes within one device section may be used together in one rule,

to match the device for which the node will be created.

  looking at class device '/sys/class/net/eth1':

    SYSFS{addr_len}="6"

    SYSFS{address}="00:10:a4:e4:13:ba"

    SYSFS{broadcast}="ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff"

    SYSFS{features}="0x0"

    SYSFS{flags}="0x1002"

    SYSFS{ifindex}="10"

    SYSFS{iflink}="10"

    SYSFS{mtu}="1500"

    SYSFS{tx_queue_len}="1000"

    SYSFS{type}="1"

#
```

```
# modinfo xirc2ps_cs

description:    Xircom PCMCIA ethernet driver

license:        Dual MPL/GPL

vermagic:       2.6.5-love5 preempt PENTIUMIII 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3

depends:        ds,pcmcia_core

#
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## carpman

Hello, could post your kernel config and modules.autoload files?

i am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1, is there something differnt in the love kernel that would make a difference?

I am trying this on toshiba portage 7020ct

cheers

----------

## steveb

i don't think this is an love sources specific issue, because i have it working on other kernels as well:

```
thinkpad / # for foo in $(find /usr/src -maxdepth 2 -name ".config") ; do echo ${foo}: ; grep -i "xirc2ps" ${foo} ; echo ; done

/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-mm4/.config:

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-mm6/.config:

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

/usr/src/linux-2.6.6-rc1/.config:

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-love5/.config:

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

thinkpad / #
```

how does your lspci output looks like? do you have pcmcia working?

```
thinkpad / # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0c)

00:03.1 Serial controller: Lucent Microelectronics LT WinModem (rev 01)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)

thinkpad / #
```

```
thinkpad / # cat /proc/bus/pccard/drivers

xirc2ps_cs               1 1

thinkpad / #
```

```
thinkpad / # cat /proc/ioports

0000-001f : dma1

0020-0021 : pic1

002e-002f : superio

0040-005f : timer

0060-006f : keyboard

0070-0077 : rtc

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00a1 : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

0170-0177 : ide1

01f0-01f7 : ide0

0300-030f : xirc2ps_cs

0376-0376 : ide1

03bc-03be : parport0

03c0-03df : vesafb

03e8-03ef : serial

03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f8-03ff : serial

04d0-04d1 : pnp 00:0b

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

1000-103f : 0000:00:07.3

  1000-103f : pnp 00:0b

1040-105f : 0000:00:07.3

  1040-104f : pnp 00:0b

15e8-15ef : pnp 00:00

1800-183f : 0000:00:03.0

  1800-183f : e100

1840-1847 : 0000:00:03.1

1850-185f : 0000:00:07.1

  1850-1857 : ide0

  1858-185f : ide1

1860-187f : 0000:00:07.2

  1860-187f : uhci_hcd

2000-2fff : PCI Bus #01

  2000-20ff : 0000:01:00.0

4000-40ff : PCI CardBus #02

4400-44ff : PCI CardBus #02

4800-48ff : PCI CardBus #06

4c00-4cff : PCI CardBus #06

thinkpad / #
```

```
thinkpad / # cat /proc/iomem

00000000-0009f7ff : System RAM

0009f800-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000cffff : Video ROM

000d0000-000d17ff : Adapter ROM

000e0000-000effff : Extension ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-17feffff : System RAM

  00100000-002f6050 : Kernel code

  002f6051-003b08ff : Kernel data

17ff0000-17ffebff : ACPI Tables

17ffec00-17ffffff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

18000000-183fffff : PCI CardBus #02

18400000-187fffff : PCI CardBus #02

18800000-18bfffff : PCI CardBus #06

18c00000-18ffffff : PCI CardBus #06

50000000-50000fff : 0000:00:02.0

  50000000-50000fff : yenta_socket

50100000-50100fff : 0000:00:02.1

  50100000-50100fff : yenta_socket

a0000000-a0000fff : card services

f0000000-f00fffff : 0000:00:05.0

  f0000000-f0002fff : CS46xx_BA1_data0

  f0010000-f00137ff : CS46xx_BA1_data1

  f0020000-f0026fff : CS46xx_BA1_pmem

  f0030000-f00300ff : CS46xx_BA1_reg

f0100000-f011ffff : 0000:00:03.0

  f0100000-f011ffff : e100

f0120000-f0120fff : 0000:00:03.0

  f0120000-f0120fff : e100

f0121000-f0121fff : 0000:00:03.1

f0122000-f0122fff : 0000:00:05.0

  f0122000-f0122fff : CS46xx_BA0

f0200000-f02fffff : PCI Bus #01

  f0200000-f0203fff : 0000:01:00.0

f4000000-f7ffffff : 0000:00:00.0

f8000000-fbffffff : PCI Bus #01

  f8000000-fbffffff : 0000:01:00.0

    f8000000-f8ffffff : vesafb

fff80000-ffffffff : reserved

thinkpad / #
```

```
thinkpad / # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   66025000          XT-PIC  timer

  1:      49973          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  3:        805          XT-PIC  xirc2ps_cs

  7:          3          XT-PIC  parport0

  8:    1465459          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:     683938          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:    3988458          XT-PIC  yenta, yenta, eth0, uhci_hcd, CS46XX

 12:     814390          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     754676          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         35          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:          0

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

thinkpad / #
```

```
thinkpad / # pcimodules

uhci-hcd

snd-cs46xx

cs46xx

e100

yenta_socket

intel-agp

thinkpad / #
```

```
thinkpad / # grep -v "^#\|^$" /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

smapi

superio

rtcmosram

thinkpadpm

cdrom

ide-cd

floppy

thinkpad / #
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply, i will run the same commands as you have and you can see output:

```

for foo in $(find /usr/src -maxdepth 2 -name ".config") ; do echo ${foo}: ; grep -i "xirc2ps" ${foo} ; echo ; done

/usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1/.config:

 

/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/.config:

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

```

```

root@portage michael # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (AGP disabled) (rev 03)

00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV] (rev 12)

00:05.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:05.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:05.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:05.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:07.0 Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics 56k WinModem (rev 01)

00:09.0 Communication controller: Toshiba America Info Systems FIR Port (rev 23)00:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC97 (rev 05)

00:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC97 (rev 05)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)

00:0d.0 Multimedia controller: C-Cube Microsystems Cinemaster C 3.0 DVD Decoder (rev 02)

```

```

root@portage michael # cat /proc/bus/pccard/drivers

ide-cs                   1 0

xirc2ps_cs               1 0

pcnet_cs                 1 1

```

```

root@portage michael # cat /proc/ioports

0000-001f : dma1

0020-0021 : pic1

0040-005f : timer

0060-006f : keyboard

0070-0077 : rtc

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00a1 : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

01f0-01f7 : ide0

02f8-02ff : 0000:00:07.0

0300-031f : pcnet_cs

0378-037a : parport0

03c0-03df : vesafb

03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f8-03ff : serial

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

1000-100f : 0000:00:05.1

  1000-1007 : ide0

  1008-100f : ide1

1c00-1cff : 0000:00:07.0

4000-40ff : PCI CardBus #01

4400-44ff : PCI CardBus #01

4800-48ff : PCI CardBus #05

4c00-4cff : PCI CardBus #05

ec00-ecff : 0000:00:0d.0

ee00-eeff : 0000:00:0c.0

  ee00-eeff : ESS Maestro

fe00-fe3f : 0000:00:05.3

fe60-fe7f : 0000:00:05.3

ff80-ff9f : 0000:00:09.0

ffe0-ffff : 0000:00:05.2

```

```

root@portage michael # cat /proc/iomem

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000c7fff : Video ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-0bfdffff : System RAM

  00100000-00388b88 : Kernel code

  00388b89-00467ebf : Kernel data

0bfe0000-0bfeffff : ACPI Tables

0bff0000-0bffffff : reserved

10000000-10000fff : 0000:00:0b.0

  10000000-10000fff : yenta_socket

10001000-10001fff : 0000:00:0b.1

  10001000-10001fff : yenta_socket

100a0000-100b6dff : reserved

100b6e00-100b6fff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

100b7000-100fffff : reserved

10400000-107fffff : PCI CardBus #01

10800000-10bfffff : PCI CardBus #01

10c00000-10ffffff : PCI CardBus #05

11000000-113fffff : PCI CardBus #05

a0000000-a0000fff : card services

a0001000-a0001fff : card services

df000000-dfffffff : 0000:00:04.0

  df000000-df26ffff : vesafb

e0000000-efffffff : 0000:00:00.0

ff700000-ff7fffff : 0000:00:04.0

ff800000-ffbfffff : 0000:00:04.0

ffefff00-ffefffff : 0000:00:07.0

fff80000-ffffffff : reserved

```

```

root@portage michael # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    5392903          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       2390          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      72239          XT-PIC  pcnet_cs

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 11:         25          XT-PIC  ESS Maestro, yenta, yenta

 12:     137933          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      25967          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0

ERR:          1

```

```

root@portage michael # pcimodules

yenta_socket

```

```

root@portage michael # grep -v "^#\|^$" /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

pcmcia_core

yenta_socket

xirc2ps_cs

```

----------

## steveb

what about?:

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia status
```

what do you get there?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## carpman

Hello, pcmcia is working as i can load the d-link 660+ (0nly 10mb card) and my pcmcia compact card adapter.

If i try the xircom or the d-link dfe 680tx (cardbus also) then nothing, no beeps or recognition. 

Should note that i never got xircom working in 2.4 as it used to freeze system, but the 680tc worked fine using tulip_cb.

```

root@portage michael # /etc/init.d/pcmcia status

 * status:  started

```

----------

## steveb

maybe the card is not supported?

----------

## carpman

 *steveb wrote:*   

> maybe the card is not supported?

 

By 2.6 ?

Thought you had the xircom card working? The d-link works in 2.4 !

Just have to keep searching for solution, hopefully future 2.6 kernel will have better pcmcia support.

----------

## steveb

 *carpman wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   maybe the card is not supported? 
> 
> By 2.6 ?
> 
> Thought you had the xircom card working? The d-link works in 2.4 !
> ...

 yes. i have the xircom card working, but you have one with an integrated modem. anyway... if the card worked under 2.4, then the driver is probably ported to 2.6 as well.

maybe you need to use another driver then i am using. what driver did you use in 2.4?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## carpman

The driver that worked in 2.4 for the d-link was the tulip.cb i am not going to bother with the xircom as it takes up 2 slots and i should be able to get the onboard modem working.

Trouble is the tulip does not seem to be supported in 2.6 yet.

----------

## steveb

tulip cards are normaly cards with an dec chipset. they work with 2.6. i have an old (and very good and fast) dec chipset based nic.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## carpman

 *steveb wrote:*   

> tulip cards are normaly cards with an dec chipset. they work with 2.6. i have an old (and very good and fast) dec chipset based nic.
> 
> cheers
> 
> SteveB

 

So what module would that be?

I did try loading all pcmcia modules in 2.6 kernel in via the autoload file but it still did not work.

----------

## boroshan

The problem needn't be the card - some pcmicia-pci bridges are not yet supported

----------

## brodo

the ToPIC97 pci-cardbus bridge _is_ supported, AFAICS. What does 

cat /proc/interrupts

cardctl info

cardctl status

and the relevant parts of dmesg [starting with cs, yenta or similar] 

say?

----------

## carpman

 *brodo wrote:*   

> the ToPIC97 pci-cardbus bridge _is_ supported, AFAICS. What does 
> 
> cat /proc/interrupts
> 
> cardctl info
> ...

 

Thanks for reply, he is result with the d-link dfe-680tx

```

root@portage michael # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   87485954          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       6516          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 11:         16          XT-PIC  ESS Maestro, yenta, yenta

 12:     308665          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     261055          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0

ERR:         56

```

```

root@portage michael # cardctl info

PRODID_1=""

PRODID_2=""

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0000,0000

FUNCID=255

PRODID_1=""

PRODID_2=""

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0000,0000

FUNCID=255

```

```

root@portage michael # cardctl status

Socket 0:

  3.3V CardBus card

  function 0: [ready]

Socket 1:

  no card

```

dmesg to follow

cheers

----------

## carpman

Ok here are i think are relevent parts of dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@portage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo  Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Sun Apr 18 13:28:33 BST 2004

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:05.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0b.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0b.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:05.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:09.0

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:05.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b0, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.1

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.1 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b0, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x2f8-0x2ff 0x370-0x37f 0 x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

```

----------

## brodo

11:         16          XT-PIC  ESS Maestro, yenta, yenta

a bit few interrupts, but maybe you didn't play any sound, then it looks ok...

root@portage michael # cardctl info

no surprise here

root@portage michael # cardctl status

Socket 0:

  3.3V CardBus card

  function 0: [ready]

Socket 1:

  no card

excellent. the cardbus card is detected properly.

more in a second post.

----------

## brodo

ok, somehow the socket properly detects the card, but does not add it to the pci bus (else lspci would show it).  Could you try out what "cardctl insert" does? If this does not help, please provide me with even more debug info:

Assuming the kernel you use is closely based on proper==vanilla 2.6. sources, can you load pcmcia_core as module, and pass it the argument pcmcia_debug=9, and then modprobe yenta_socket, modprobe ds, /etc/init.d/pcmcia start, and post the dmesg contents newly added after modprobing pcmcia_core? Thanks.

----------

## carpman

Many thanks for helping out, 

Have tried loading pcmcia_core,ds,yenta_socket via modules.autoload file, only yenta_socket loads on boot. 

I did remerge pcmcia-cs 3.2.7 after kernel (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5) compile, so pcmcia_core should be there.

I then tried doing things from console:

```

cardctl insert

ioctl(): Device or Resource busy

```

Not sure how to pass argument to debug pcmcia_core but tried this

```

portage root # modprobe pcmcia_core pcmcia_debug=9

FATAL: Module pcmcia_core not found.

```

```

portage root # modprobe yenta_socket

FATAL: Module yenta_socket already in kernel.

```

```

portage root # modprobe ds

FATAL: Module ds not found.

```

```

portage root # /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * WARNING:  "pcmcia" has already been started.

```

Of note, in the pc bios there is setting where i can set the pcmcia to either:

Auto

pcic 

cardbus/16 bit

I have it set to auto.

Tried pcic but not not find any caaard slots, cardbus/16bit did not make difference to cardbus card but did stop non cardbus cards working.

dmesg to follow.

----------

## carpman

Here is out of dmesg, have included all just in case i exclude anything that might be useful:

```

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@portage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Sun Apr 18 13:28:33 BST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bfe0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bfe0000 - 000000000bff0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bff0000 - 000000000c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000100a0000 - 00000000100b6e00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000100b6e00 - 00000000100b7000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000100b7000 - 0000000010100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

191MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 49120

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 45024 pages, LIFO batch:10

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI disabled because your bios is from 1999 and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 366.678 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 190032k/196480k available (2594k kernel code, 5832k reserved, 892k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 587.77 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 40k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Mobile Pentium II stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfedce, last bus=21

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:05.1

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xdf000000, mapped to 0xcc800000, size 2496k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:9da0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c9dd6, set palette = c00c9e28

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1248

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:09.0

neofb: mapped io at cca71000

Autodetected internal display

Panel is a 1024x768 color TFT display

neofb: frame buffer in use

neofb: probe of 0000:00:04.0 failed with error -16

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x02 (Driver version 1.16ac)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is an 8272A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:05.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1008-0x100f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 >

libata version 1.02 loaded.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:05.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0d.0

es1968: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: ESS ES1978 (Maestro 2E) at 0xee00, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Adding 586332k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b0, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.1 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.1

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.1 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b0, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda7) for (hda7)

Using r5 hash to sort names

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x2f8-0x2ff 0x370-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

mtrr: 0xdf000000,0x400000 overlaps existing 0xdf000000,0x200000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

----------

## brodo

 *Quote:*   

> I did remerge pcmcia-cs 3.2.7 after kernel (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5) compile, so pcmcia_core should be there.
> 
> 

 

This shouldn't be necessary.

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> portage root # modprobe pcmcia_core pcmcia_debug=9
> ...

 

then you built in pcmcia_core into the kernel. Please compile it as a module instead, or pass pcmcia_core.pc_debug=9 on the kernel command line [note: pc_debug is correct, I mixed it up before, sorry...]

 *Quote:*   

> Auto
> 
> pcic 
> 
> cardbus/16 bit
> ...

 

Interesting to see that such an option exists... cardbus/16 bit should work for 16-bit cards... or did it say cardbus/32 bit?

----------

